# honda accord radio removal



## prattevmd (Apr 18, 2009)

how do i remove the honda accord radio to get the serial number, so that i can get the "code" to turn the radio on again?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It will not be written on the radio's back side, there is no short cut you have to contact Honda for help. You may luck out and find it in a door jamb or owners manual.
Or if the car had a previous owner too.........Could try walking into a Honda service shop and talk to a technician before talking to a service writer.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it should be written in your owners manual, also with instructions on how to get the code off the head unit and then unlock it. It is all part of that "THEFTLOCK" system.


----------

